# Samsung DVD Surround System w/ wireless rear speakers



## cakes1970 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello, I am trying to troubleshoot why my wireless router for my rear speakers stopped working all the sudden. I have re-set it, etc........
Any ideas out there? :sad:


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

look up your model, and make sure to update your firmware of your system to work with your wireless receiver.


----------

